# Epiphytic Fern Help



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to see if any of ya'll knew of some good epiphytic ferns that don't grow enormous, don't need a dormancy period, and will do well under moderate to high light.

I got a spot on the back wall of my crested gecko's vivarium that I want a nice epiphytic fern for so it can grow over the mounted branches in his tank and provide him with some nice cover. I was really interested in a Bird's Nest Fern but they seem to grow way too large way too fast.

Been looking through the search engine and haven't found any threads that have promising looking plants in them... Hope ya'll can help!


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

You might want to turn to Elaphoglossum sp. The smaller, strap leave variety. This will give you that Birdnest look, without the size. A very good example of what I talking about; Elaph. nigrescens. This is just one sp. of many in that family of ferns.

Cons: Many Elaphoglossum sp. can difficult to locate in the trade. Charles, of Rareferns would be a great start. You can also post in the wanted section of Dendroboard.
Good luck, and l wish you the best in your search.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

charlesbrooks said:


> You might want to turn to Elaphoglossum sp. The smaller, strap leave variety. This will give you that Birdnest look, without the size. A very good example of what I talking about; Elaph. nigrescens. This is just one sp. of many in that family of ferns.
> 
> Cons: Many Elaphoglossum sp. can difficult to locate in the trade. Charles, of Rareferns would be a great start. You can also post in the wanted section of Dendroboard.
> Good luck, and l wish you the best in your search.


Ayee that's pretty funny. That's actually one of the very few plants I've looked at and liked. As you said though its been incredibly difficult to locate. I'll contact Charles and see if he has any available. If not I'm not sure who to turn to as they're not really being produced by anyone else it seems.

I was also looking at lecanopteris sinuosa but I was worried it wouldn't grow bushy enough and that it would grow too large. Haven't been able to find much info on its adult size.

Don't mind spending a pretty penny for a fern. The majority of the plants in my gecko's tank cost $40+ each. Mostly ant plants. Really loving how my H. moseleyanum and Pachycentria glauca are growing in.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Hello!

The Davallia Rabbit's Foot Ferns are a small, tropical fern that are perfect for all of those principles you described. They work great for growing and creeping on backgrounds and their leaves stay small.

Davallia trichomanoides - Black Rabbit's Foot Fern
-This species has lighter green foliage and larger growing leaves than the tyermanii.

Davallia tyermanii - White Rabbit's Foot Fern
-This species has darker green foliage and tends to have smaller growing leaves than the trichomanoides.

I hope this helps!


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

I wouldn't call rabbit's foot ferns small (at least not when the context is terrarium ferns). They are hardy and pretty easy to keep happy, though. A different Davallia species - Davallia parvula - would be a better "over branches" creeper that also provides some cover. There are also multiple Micogramma and Pyrossia sp that would work - consider M. heterophylla or P. piloselloides, for instance.


----------



## skoram (Apr 20, 2015)

small, epiphytic fern ... that is a perfect description of Lemmaphyllum microphyllum, though I don't know about its availability in your area. I live in Korea where it grows natively. It's an outstanding vivarium plant and really easy to grow. a Google search will provide much more info.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

kimcmich said:


> I wouldn't call rabbit's foot ferns small (at least not when the context is terrarium ferns). They are hardy and pretty easy to keep happy, though. A different Davallia species - Davallia parvula - would be a better "over branches" creeper that also provides some cover. There are also multiple Micogramma and Pyrossia sp that would work - consider M. heterophylla or P. piloselloides, for instance.


Davallia repens is also a good small plant. A little larger than D. parvula, but has the triangular leaves instead of fan shaped.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Microgramma species are my favorite, slow growing but well worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

